# Bramham House, Leeds, July 2012



## Wakey Lad (Jul 14, 2012)

The Vicar of Bramham, the Rev. Robert Bownas, built Bramham House in 1806. In 1814 it was sold and the new owner gave the house to his son as a wedding present, in 1856 it was again sold to clear up large debts. For the next 70 years it had numerous owners. 

In 1947 West Riding County Council Children's Department purchased the building and it was to become a family group home to accommodate neglected and homeless children, children from broken homes and experiencing 'family problems and educational problems' and those who had failed to respond to treatment for non school attendance within the community. 

At its height it was home to 37 children of both sexes. The home closed in the early 1980’s and the children moved to another home in Wetherby that has since closed.







 







 

 





 
























Thanks for looking!​


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Jul 14, 2012)

Awsome staircase picture dude!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice shots there. Shame to see what looks like once a nice property smashed to pieces...

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## Bones out (Jul 15, 2012)

How cosy that must have been back in the day! 

Well captured......


----------



## abel101 (Jul 15, 2012)

brilliant photos especially love those stairs!
shame its such a bad way!


----------



## Krypton (Jul 15, 2012)

i cant believe how bad the staircase has got - thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2012)

Crikey thats well trashed,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful place, great pics & report


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 15, 2012)

That must have been stunning in its heyday, shame its gone to pieces, nice pics though


----------



## Beaver (Jul 16, 2012)

I wouldn't want to be on that roof! Great captures there though


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with the other comments, really like the staircase picture and the rest of the pics do the place justice, thanks


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice set of images, like the roof shot and the fab wallpaper too


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 16, 2012)

Hay now thats nice!! what a cute little fireplace..


----------



## kehumff (Jul 16, 2012)

Great report, nice pics thanks.


----------



## Ratters (Jul 16, 2012)

So much stuff missing


----------



## paulajolo (Aug 19, 2012)

I was in this place when it was a Children's home when my mother and the rest of my family was made homeless. I think it was 1959. The room with the wood panels and the beautiful carved ceiling was the bedroom of my sister and I. We walked up and down the lovley stairs everyday and pretended we were princesses. We thought we were living in a Hotel, it was the happiest time of our lives. Wish we could find some more info and pictures of how it was originally. So sad to see it now. I don't understand how such a lovely building could be left to go derelict.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 19, 2012)

Great to hear your memories of Bramham - It is such a shame the building has been left to fall down like this, there are lots of photos of the place online for you to view.




paulajolo said:


> I was in this place when it was a Children's home when my mother and the rest of my family was made homeless. I think it was 1959. The room with the wood panels and the beautiful carved ceiling was the bedroom of my sister and I. We walked up and down the lovley stairs everyday and pretended we were princesses. We thought we were living in a Hotel, it was the happiest time of our lives. Wish we could find some more info and pictures of how it was originally. So sad to see it now. I don't understand how such a lovely building could be left to go derelict.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Great pictures buddy, shame it almost completely wrecked, still nice looking shell though ..


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! that staircase and roof light are fantastic!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 27, 2012)

Good grief! Appalling! How could someone who owns something so beautiful allow this to happen?


----------



## DeeHants (Aug 27, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


>



What's with the clay figures? Styled from collected crap on the floor or found in the house?


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice report this place is trashed but still has some nice features


----------



## mrtoby (Sep 23, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## sonyes (Sep 23, 2012)

Quality pics there pal, loving No 3!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nelly (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice photos fella


----------



## Stussy (Sep 23, 2012)

The floral plaster ceiling is really impressive from my eyes, thanks for the share!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 23, 2012)

Owww no the place has well and truely been trashed. Great photo's and they are a real compliment to a poor old building. Cheers.


----------

